# White screen fix?



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm reluctant to upgrade from 3090 becoz of the white screen issue but sick of the constant crashes. Buddy said LMTOC emailed him a new app version 3620 that fixes the white screen issue. can someone confirm if that fixed it for them? 

I don't want to upgrade and get stuck...


----------



## JTrainPDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Not sure about v3620, but I'm on v3242 still and have no wsod issues on a Galaxy S7.


----------

